# Hard sell tactics



## Randman (Sep 13, 2004)

On the thread asking about .Mac, two mods passed on references to the new web site hosting. 
  While I can understand wanting to advertise the new services, I'm wondering if the line is being crossed between helpful and self-serving? And if it, that's a bit troubling.


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

Our new service is similiar to mac.com and only $9.95 a year for the cheapest package.

 No reason not to inform all of our members about this new service.

 Where better to advertise this service than right here on our own site.


----------



## Randman (Sep 13, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Where better to advertise this service than right here on our own site.


 But posts from Mods aren't the way to do it. Not without a clear conflict of interest. 
  Why not then mention all of the other sites,spymac, et al, and their services? 
  And while the service may be similar to .Mac, it's not from Apple and it's not going to work with iSync (or .Mac Sync come Tiger). No mention on that. 
   If the service proves to be successful, people will be mentioning it in their own right. But it's great disservice to anyone who visits this site seeking help and fair and unbiased opinions and get shills for the site's own service.
   A sticky would work. A thread on discussing the pros and cons of the new service compared to .Mac and other similar services would be something.
   But the way it was handled in the thread I was mentioning was very troubling.


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

No disrespect meant, but I think this is a good place to advertise it. It's now part of this site. Look at the front page, it displays the new features.

 I don't believe it's a conflict of interest in any way. I'm promoting this site, just as members of other sites do for the sites they represent.

 Anyone posting about these new services will generate additional post about the pros and cons, and that's fine. It doesn't have everything mac.com has, and others don't either.

 Keep in mind, this is BETA, new features could be added.

 It's definitely not a disservice to anyone. It's added features for those that are interested.

 I mentioned it in the other thread because Convert wanted something similiar to mac.com, but didn't want to pay $99.00 per year.

 If any of our members are interested in this service, that's great, if they don't want it, that's okay too.

 I don't use the syncing from .mac.com, so this service is all that I really need. I'm sure some others will feel the same way.

 This is no different that a car dealer advertising a new service right in his showroom, that other dealers have.

 Self Promotion, of course it is


----------



## ScottW (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with Bob. This forum and the service offerings are all provided by the same site and service. The ability for this forum to remain online is the enhanced services and offerings we provide. 

That would be like saying that anyone promoting the purchasing of a iMac G5 is a conflict of interest, afterall it is a Mac site. As though only such discussions would be limited to Windows forums.


----------



## Randman (Sep 13, 2004)

So, this isn't about helping Mac users and offering a forum for Apple discussion and help as much as it a platform for moving product?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> But posts from Mods aren't the way to do it. Not without a clear conflict of interest.
> Why not then mention all of the other sites,spymac, et al, and their services?
> And while the service may be similar to .Mac, it's not from Apple and it's not going to work with iSync (or .Mac Sync come Tiger). No mention on that.



Then I have a double conflict of interest. On the other hand, I should directly sell Apple's own products, including .mac  .. and then the ones here? But the products are different ..


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

Because a new service was added, you now think this is just a platform for moving a product?

 Nothing has changed as far as the forums, still the same. Same discussions, same helping hands.

 Email has been provided for a cost for quite some time, no complaining there?

 Some people will like the change, some won't. For those that don't, just go to the forum page and ignore everything else the site has to offer.


----------



## Randman (Sep 13, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Then I have a double conflict of interest. On the other hand, I should directly sell Apple's own products, including .mac  .. and then the ones here? But the products are different ..


You should do neither. If someone wants to mention the services in a thread, fine. But mods shouldn't, imo. If Scott wanted to, I'd have no problem. But when two mods repeat the same company line, it sounds like a shill.

  I would think that among a mod's duty are to be as helpful as possible. And it's difficult to do that fairly and honestly when selling the site's services in threads comes up.

  As I said, let the service speak for itself.


----------



## Randman (Sep 13, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> For those that don't, just go to the forum page and ignore everything else the site has to offer.


It's difficult to do that when mods are pushing a product.

And I don't expect any mods to agree with me on this (at least not publicly), but I do hope you all discuss this amongst yourselves as see how others can interpret as crossing the line (separation of church and state/ editorial and advertising/advertorial, cats/dogs, etc).


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2004)

Randman, I really should sell the Apple products.. that is what I'm paid for. As work.
But not paid at forums to say anything ..


----------



## ScottW (Sep 13, 2004)

Randman, your request is totally insane. The mods are promoting the service on their own free will. If you have issues with it, take your pity party somewhere else.


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

All the Mods here are volunteers, not paid employees. It's up to the individual Mods if they want to promote the new services, and I see nothing wrong in doing that. We volunteer to help the site, and the revenue from the services will help keep this site running, and these new services could help the site grow further.

 I think all the Mods should promote any service offered at macosx.com. (my personal opinion)

 Saying we shouldn't, is like saying an employee of a company shouldn't promote their products.

 Anyone can do their own comparisons of services offered by various sites and mac.com and make their own decisions.

 There is nothing wrong with letting people know what we have to offer, whether it's in a specific thread for that subject, or in responding to a thread where someone is discussing mac.com or another service.


----------

